# Question concerning 50 amp cord being plugged into 30 amp socket using adapter



## markd (Feb 22, 2014)

If I use an adapter to plug my 50 amp cord into a 30 amp socket on a generator, will I have power going to both legs of my breaker box? 
Thanks, Mark


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

If you are plugging a 14-50plug through an adapter into a l14-30, then yes.


----------



## markd (Feb 22, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> If you are plugging a 14-50plug through an adapter into a l14-30, then yes.


Thanks! I'm thinking about getting something like this:

















Click image to open expanded view


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

I made adapters to switch between either direction of L14-30 and 14-50 (non-locking) as those are the 2 most common standards on generators (and the 2 split phase sockets that the 2 generators I have that do have split phase use). That lets me use 1 heavy cord set to feed anything any way. 

If you are going from a 14-50 to L14-30 (down sizing the ampacity) then what you should do is use a breaker rated at the amperage of the connector - so 30 amps. Going up the other way (increasing the ampacity), so feeding a 14-50 cable set from an L14-30, you don't need to - because the source is already at the lower amperage and the 14-50 + cable is rated to higher than the source. Its just you don't want to feed a lower ampacity connector/cable with a source that can drive the amperage past its rating (hence the breaker - so the breaker protects everything down stream from over-current). 

Using 14-50 connectors and suitable cabling to carry that load (50 amps) is a good universal cable set. You can feed it from nearly any source (so long as you have protection at 50 amps). I have even gone a step further and made a single phase 5-20 adapter to split phase L14-30. That way I can step up from a 120v only generator (EU2200) and feed both L1 and L2 of the cabling I have with the 14-50's. It works great - we ran that set up last weekend for 4 days (switched between the EU2200 and the larger 15kw unit with the 14-50, but 80% or so of the time we ran the EU2200).


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

markd said:


> Thanks! I'm thinking about getting something like this:
> 
> View attachment 9658
> View attachment 9658
> ...


Yup youre good. It’s nice to have a 50amp inlet, its easily backwards compatible with a simple adapter.


----------



## markd (Feb 22, 2014)

FlyFisher said:


> I made adapters to switch between either direction of L14-30 and 14-50 (non-locking) as those are the 2 most common standards on generators (and the 2 split phase sockets that the 2 generators I have that do have split phase use). That lets me use 1 heavy cord set to feed anything any way.
> 
> If you are going from a 14-50 to L14-30 (down sizing the ampacity) then what you should do is use a breaker rated at the amperage of the connector - so 30 amps. Going up the other way (increasing the ampacity), so feeding a 14-50 cable set from an L14-30, you don't need to - because the source is already at the lower amperage and the 14-50 + cable is rated to higher than the source. Its just you don't want to feed a lower ampacity connector/cable with a source that can drive the amperage past its rating (hence the breaker - so the breaker protects everything down stream from over-current).
> 
> ...


----------



## markd (Feb 22, 2014)

Based on the above, I think I would like to get a few different converters in case my generator stops working, and I have to bring in a different generator to connect to my 14-50 cord. What are the most common 20amp and 30 amp receptacles that come on generators (I already know about the L14-30) and can they be converted to power both legs of my breaker box?


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

markd said:


> Based on the above, I think I would like to get a few different converters in case my generator stops working, and I have to bring in a different generator to connect to my 14-50 cord. What are the most common 20amp and 30 amp receptacles that come on generators (I already know about the L14-30) and can they be converted to power both legs of my breaker box?


L14-30 and 14-50 (non-locking) are by far the most common split phase (4 conductor) connectors.

For the RV generators (you'll see these as inverters up to about 5kw) as well as some larger rotary generators having the option of in addition to a split phase - you will see L5-30 plugs - 30 amp 120v-only, 3 conductor connectors.

On a few rare generators you will find L14-20 outlets (20 amp twist locks - the tab on the ground pin faces out instead of in and is a smaller circle than an L14-30).

On a few rare generators you will find L14-50 connectors.

On a few rare generators (large portables) you will find 14-60 connectors.

I would say the L5-30 of the RV generator classes would be the only other connector worthwhile to "stock". That isn't even to say build an adapter with it, but have it on hand so you can make something in a pinch. Its just the L14-30's and 14-50's are so much more common.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

This thread covers a bunch. 








120V to 240V adapter


Well, I've said before you can always count on me for stupid ideas and questions... Is there one, or can I make an adapter to go from a 2000W inverter generator with 2 -120v outlets to tap into an L14-30 male end cord. So that I can use the same cable I plug my bigger generator into the house...




www.powerequipmentforum.com


----------



## markd (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks to both of you. I ended up ordering a L14-30 and a L5-30 to 14-50 converter plugs. Only problem now is I'm starting to think about getting another generator that they will fit into. I'm thinking an inverter around 4000 watts should do it. I want it to be relatively light and reasonably quiet and of course I want the power to be clean. Also, I want to be able to run it on the natural gas setup I am using now. My current generator is a Champion 9375/7500 which I think is overkill for my needs because most everything in my house runs on NG, with the exception of two refrigerators and the A/C which I can't run with the Champion anyway. I do have an 8000 btu window unit in one of the bedrooms I could get by with in a pinch. My experience with the Champion has been good. I've had it about seven years. However, I now find it to be too heavy to wheel out to the hookup point which is located across grass on the opposite side of the house from my garage where it is stored, now that I'm getting older. Also it's a bit noisy and I'm not sure how clean the power output is. I have had problems with my refrigerator (GE Profile) inverter for the compressor burning out twice since I have owned it (around 12 years). I can't directly link the refrig problem to the generator. I looked back and the dates of generator usage do not coincide with the inverter problems with the refrig. Anyway I'll be researching Inverter generators knowing that those Honda's are really nice, but pretty pricey (we only get an outage once every couple years with the longest being 24 hours). I have to say the Harbor Freight Preditor 4400 watt looks pretty nice and the pricing is very good if I can convert it to NG and if it would hold up well. Anybody have any thoughts? 
Thanks, Mark


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

If Honda made a 4-5kw inverter, especially one that had switchable 120v only or 120/240v, and had electric start that is what I would recommend. Yes, you can parallel the EU2200i and EU3000i generators to cover that power range - albeit with 2 generators - but I am talking a single unit. Since they do not have a contender in that range the ones I would look at are:

Powerhorse
DuroMax
Champion
Yamaha

None of those I would say will "stack up" to a honda in quality, perhaps yamaha, but they cover the 4kw range with inverter generators. There is only one in that range that has 120/240 - that is a Powerhorse with recoil start (open frame inverter). If you are OK with tieing your split phase legs together and feeding from a single leg 120v only generator then any of the options in this range will work - I don't see why they won't, just that combining a split phase power distribution to single phase 120 is "different" (you can't get 240v and should have your 240v breakers off), but to the 120v circuits they won't know the difference. 

I am not sure I would go with Harbor Freight/Predator for generators. I know some people have had good luck with them. I had a bad purchasing experience at Harbor Freight recently with their horizontal/vertical metal bandsaw. I tried to get one for about a month. One time I tried to get one by the time I got to the store to pick it up it was gone (sold to someone else about 10 minutes before I got there). I found another store later that finally got one in and tried to have them hold it and the manager was a complete dick about it. He also didn't let me open the box in the store to check to make sure everything was there. He said basically I buy it and what happens after the sale is between me and customer service via their phone number. Hows that for in-store support? No thanks. I did open the box and take inventory before I left the store parking lot and it was good to go - so far no issues at home that haven't been able to be worked around (I did go in to the acquisition knowing it was going to be a "project machine" = will take work to make work well). My point is - the stores' support was non-existent and they didn't give two craps about the customer, period. For something as complex as a generator - if they don't let you test fire it and run it in the parking lot before purchasing I wouldn't trust them. I also wouldn't want to deal with the store if I got a dud generator - it has "SOUR EXPERIENCE" written all over it - in capitol letters. 

Your money, your risk. You do you. I just think there are better avenues to get what you're after.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

FlyFisher said:


> ...the ones I would look at are:
> 
> Powerhorse
> DuroMax
> ...


Add Cummins-Onan:





Cummins Onan P4500i Inverter Portable Generator


Cummins Onan 4500i Portable Generator brings together efficiency, durability, and performance to ensure that you'll always have power when you need it most.




www.campingworld.com


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Does anyone else get upset over the use of quality names to push mediocre products?


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> Does anyone else get upset over the use of quality names to push mediocre products?


Part of the "buyer beware" scenario. Buyers should do their own research, not take something for granted. You know, sort of like the same thing with listening to mainstream news - do you want to entrust the media to "tell you the truth"? Or do you want to figure it out for yourself? Do you want to spent your $ on a brand name because that brand says to you "quality"? Or do you want to do your research and understand what others' experiences have been with what ever it is to see if it meets what you perceive as quality?

Buyer beware. That isn't the responsibility of the seller/manufacturer.

If a manufacturer puts out crappy stuff then that should shoot their reputation of the quality that built the brand name in the foot. However, the companies are already built to corporations and thus are a mega entity hard to undermine. 

If enough people quit buying their products and they weren't raking in the $ then maybe they would get the point, but sadly that is too large of a paradigm shift to make big changes in a reasonable amount of time. That takes years. 

In the mean time - its up to the buyers to do their own research and spend (ahem... "vote with") their money where they deem it best suited.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

markd said:


> Thanks to both of you. I ended up ordering a L14-30 and a L5-30 to 14-50 converter plugs.


I need to add one to the list. The TT-30. 

See this Duromax gen for an example:








4,500 Watt Dual Fuel Portable Inverter Generator w/ CO Alert


XP4500iH Specifications Gasoline Peak Wattage 4,500 Running Wattage 3,600 Running Amperage at 120V 30 Runtime at 25% Load 16 Runtime at 50% Load 8 Propane Peak Wattage 4,275 Running Wattage 3,420 Running Amperage at 120V 28.5 Runtime at 25% Load 19 Runtime at 50% Load 11 Engine & Emission...




www.duromaxpower.com





And this Champion:




__





4500-Watt Dual Fuel Inverter - Champion Power Equipment


Powering Your Life




www.championpowerequipment.com





The TT-30 is a non-locking 3 pin 120v 30a connector. I don't think it is as popular as the L5-30 is overall, but it appears a lot of generators targeted to the RV market are using them. Honda doesn't appear to be, theirs are the L5-30's from what I see.


----------

